# 1:72 AVENGERS Quinjet Now Available



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

The 1:72 S.H.I.E.L.D. Quinjet from 2012's "The Avengers" is now available in the Fantastic Plastic Virtual Museum Store. 

http://fantastic-plastic.com/SHIELDQuinjetCatalogPage.htm 

This 54-piece kit can be built in either the in-flight or landed configurations. Two blue-tinted vacuform canopies are included. (These have been engineered for easy installation.) The finished model is nearly a full foot long. 

The Quinjet was patterned by Scott Lowther and cast by Acme Design, Inc. Decals are by JBOT. 

We're selling the Quinjet for $135.00 plus shipping. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. Very cool. I was wondering when a model of this would come out.


----------

